
In Search of Dignity - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/07/opinion/07brooks.html?_r=2
======
MicahWedemeyer
Summary: Darn kids these days have no self respect. Back in the good old days,
people were kind hearted and helped old ladies across the street. Harumph!

As an aside, did Washington's deep feelings of dignity extend to his dealings
with his slaves? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqzUI1ihfpk>

